# ID help



## cmvp0609 (Jun 10, 2019)

So i found these little things on just this driftwood. I cant seem to find a similar pic. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

You'll have to link to a pic that you've uploaded to an image sharing site.


----------



## cmvp0609 (Jun 10, 2019)

So sorry, still trying to figure out also how to navigate my through this forum. Here it is:

https://imgur.com/ywgDtQA

It's the closest i can get in the pic.

Also if it helps I just recently noticed that might've over soaked the substrate and I turned off the misting for now. All the plants were processed as well.

Here's a video but it's not as clear though.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cU0GjOpypZ_1JQEwGrDXNY1CVanrF0Rx


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know, but it sure doesn't look worrying at all.

If you gave some more info on what your viv is like (time set up, what's all in there, etc, etc) and some viv pics, it might give more clues. Even if it doesn't, it would sure be a fun way to introduce yourself and your viv!


----------



## cmvp0609 (Jun 10, 2019)

Aww Thanks! I hope it's not something to worry about too.

Here is more info:

It's a 18x18x18 Exo terra that's meant for a Dart frog and has been running for close to a week now but still waiting for maybe a month or more for the tank to stabilize.

Lighting, i reversed the schedule because it is crazy hot in the house but the plants get 10 hours of light, and is lit with a 26 W Jungle Dawn LED and also a 26 W exo terra UVB 100 bulb but is a little shaded for the plants on the right side.

Misting schedule was 4 times a day for one minute, but changed it to 3 times for 1 minute just now but also turned it off because I THINK  substrate might've been soaked.

Already seeded with springtails and isopods who I hope are still there.

Plants that I have are:
Neo. Fireball
Neo. Chiquita
Masdevallia Brachyura
Masdevallia Nidifica (took it out because of the unidentified things on the driftwood it was mounted on)
Ficus 'Panama' (way back there)
Glowstar fern
Asplenium Trichomanes fern
Selaginella Uncinata
Biophytum snesitivum (just below the masdies)
thuidium delicatulum (seemingly dead?)

for the water:

there's a single leaf of hydrocotyle verticilata (melting now)
riccia (somewhere there)
and a bucephalandra that i haven't decided where to put yet so its in the waterfall area.

oh also. the water area is completely isolated by glass and so far so good.


The masdies have a dedicated fan as well as a portable AC that I hooked up and blown just at them. 
Also do you think the dual nozzle might be overkill?

https://imgur.com/sm3SVti
https://imgur.com/cSib3hV
https://imgur.com/DUOOyqO


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks really nice! I like that buttress root look.

I suspect the dual nozzles will be ok, but I know if I misted any of my vivs for 3 minutes a day I'd have to swap out frogs for fish.  I'm sure you'll get the timer setting worked out, but yes it sounds as if it might be on the wet side now.

Pumping 50+ watts of heat into there might be an issue with heat control (I like the reverse daylight idea). Be aware that viv temps over 85F are potentially fatal to frogs. Most folks here do not use any uvb (and those spiral lamps are really inefficient).


----------



## cmvp0609 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hahahahahaha! Good one! I should play more with the timer settings. Great advice, I should swap out the spiral bulb. Thank you so much kind sir/maam!


----------

